
The Death of the Windows Desktop - jhack
http://windowsitpro.com/windows-8/windows-desktop-death
======
calvin_c
I must say, I really appreciate the easy transition that Microsoft takes. I
remember trying to install my dad's old DOS based computer games on our NT
based PC and being pleasantly surprised when I realized how painless the
process was. Good to see they're repeating the practice.

